# DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April

*DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV direkt an Vereinsvorsitzende
Dreht Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan nun komplett ab?​*
Ich bekam gestern (11.03. 2016) aus Niedersachsen von diversen Leuten und Vereinsvorsitzenden Informationen, dass der DAFV hinter dem Rücken des LSFV-NDS die Vereine kontaktiert hätte - per altmodischer Post. 

Ohne vorherige Nachfrage, Information oder Bitte um Erlaubnis hat die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin Frau Dr.- Happach-Kasan von der FDP, die dem DAFV zur Verwaltung vorliegenden Adressen von Vereinsvorsitzenden aus dem LSFV-NDS verwendet, um diese hinter dem Rücken des Landesverbandes anzuschreiben.

Abgesehen von den durchaus zu diskutierenden Punkten Datenschutz, Untreue (wieso werden dafür Portokosten produziert?), Respekt gegenüber LV etc., ist auch der Inhalt wieder einmal typisch für die "Kompetenz" des DAFV und seiner nichtangelnden Präsidentin.

Der eingescannte Brief liegt uns natürlich vor. 


*Zum Inhalt: mimimimimimimimimi - es will sie keiner hören....*
Frau Dr. meint also in dem Brief, weil sie nicht zur Mitgliederversammlung des LSFV-NDS eingeladen worden wäre, müsse sie nun die Vereinsvorsitzenden des LSFV-NDS darüber informieren, zu was man einen Bundesverband braucht.

Was der geleistet habe und wo sich die Vereinsvorsitzenden über die Arbeit des DAFV informieren können (Geschäftsstelle Offenbach und HP www.DAFV.de)..

Wenn dann als "Argument" ihrerseits für den Sinn eines Dachverbandes im Brief auf ein Carpzillainterview mit Sven Brux (Sven Brux ist Präsi vom kleinen Splitterverband der Karpfenangler, bei weitem nicht mal 1.000 Mitglieder) verwiesen werden muss, anstatt dass sie das selber in eigenen Worten tun kann, dann ist das nur wieder ein Beweis mehr für "Kompetenz" in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit beim DAFV.
Und insbesondere bei der da dafür zuständigen Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin von der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan..

Wenn sie dann zusätzlich allen Ernstes noch im Brief auf ihr letztes Schreiben an die Mitgliedsverbände verweist als "Arbeitsnachweis" für über 6 Millionen verbratener Kohle der organisierten Angelfischer in nun 3 Jahren, in dem sie ja zum Beispiel "vergisst" auf die ganzen neuen und erneuten Kündigungen von Landesverbänden beim DAFV hinzuweisen und statt dessen seitenlang belanglos salbadert, dann ist das in meinen Augen schon fast als vorsätzliche Täuschung zu sehen.

*Meine Empfehlung:*
Wir haben die letzten Jahre im Anglerboard jeweils das ganze Jahr das jeweils aktuelle Treiben des DAFV im Forum gesammelt, aufgelistet und kommentiert!!

Da hätte sich Frau Dr. und der DAFV das Porto sparen können zur Info der Vereinsvorsitzenden (und hier lesen eh viel mehr Vereinsvorsitzende mit, als je Frau Dr. zuhören werden):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276454

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295162

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308584


*Analyse und Kommentar*
*Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan gibt damit quasi Versagen bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu*
Zum einen gibt sie ja mit dem Brief zu, keine vernünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gemacht zu haben. 
Denn sie geht ja  davon aus, dass nicht einmal Vereinsvorsitzende etwas davon ohne den Brief mit bekommen haben können - sonst hätte sie die ja nicht anschreiben müssen. 

Wie sie zum anderen dann als im Präsidium für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zuständige Person normale Angler oder gar Medien, Politik oder Gesellschaft informieren will, wenn sie es nicht mal schafft (und das durch den Brief zugibt), dass ohne ihre persönliche Anwesenheit oder Erklärung Vereinsvorsitzenden Sinn und Zweck des DAFV und dessen Arbeit klar sein kann,* das ist der schlichte Offenbarungseid in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.*

Sie merkt in ihrem blinden "umsichtreten" gegen davonlaufende Kritiker scheinbar gar nicht mehr, dass genau dieser Brief die Kritik bestätigt, die viele haben:
*Keiner - nicht mal Vereinsvorsitzende - kann an Hand der Arbeit des DAFV und seines Ehren- und Hauptamtes erkennen, wozu es den DAFV braucht und was der eigentlich macht.*

Dass man zudem niemanden wieder gewinnt, den man so respektlos behandelt und dass man Davonlaufenden nicht entgegengehen kann, wird auch der DAFV und Frau Dr. irgendwann merken und akzeptieren müssen.
Und dann vielleicht auf solch unwürdige Schmierenkomödien wie mit diesem Brief verzichten, die ja nur immer weiter spalten.


Mit dem, was momentan da alles abgeht, und was von Seiten des DAFV , seiner Präsidentin und seines Präsidiums, angesichts hinschmeissender Ehrenamtler, davon laufender Hauptamtler, kündigender Mitgliedsverbände sicher langsam an Panik aufkommt, dass für 6 Millionen Angelfischerkohle in 3 Jahren praktisch nichts Positives für Angler und das Angeln erreicht wurde, das mag alles schon mal zu seltsamen Briefen führen.

Dabei dann aber komplett auf  Respekt gegenüber seinen Mitgliedern (hier LSFV-NDS) zu verzichten, neben Kompetenz nun auch vollends den letzten Anstand über Bord zu werfen, indem man so hinter dem Rücken kündigender Verbände agiert, das wird wohl ein Zeichen setzen. 
Wie das so mit Respekt und Anstand bei Frau Dr. Happachh-Kasan allgemein so ist, hat man ja ja schon miterleben müssen bei ihrer "Verabschiedung" des Geschäftsführers Freuenberg - trotzdem....

Ob dieser Brief und dieses Verhalten das Zeichen sein wird, das sich die Präsidentin des DAFV, die kompetente Nichtanglerin von der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, und ihr mindestens genauso kompetentes Haupt- und Ehrenamt im DAFV wünschen, das wage ich mal kräftig zu bezweifeln..

Für mich ist sowas schlicht unanständig und ekelhaft...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Das muss man sich mal über die Zunge gehen lassen - starkes Stück! 

Und - mal wieder schön auf den Punkt gebracht,  Thomas! #6


----------



## Deep Down (12. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Was eine abstoßende Anbiederung. 
Demnächst bekommt noch jeder von uns von ihr Post zu Ostern!


----------



## Revilo62 (12. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Wenn das passiert, dann weißte Bescheid ..... wird aber nicht passieren, weil Du persönlich ja nicht für die existierst, bist ja kein Mitglied im DAFV sondern nur  *Angler*
und den gibt es ja nicht, die reden ja von Angelfischern


Tight Lines ausBerlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Irgendwie muss ja (neben Einzug bei der FDP und FDP-GF) die Kohle aus der Beitragserhöhung rausgehauen werden - da bieten sich doch solche Briefe an...

ich könnt nur zensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiertzensiert


----------



## Deep Down (12. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .....
> Wenn dann als "Argument" ihrerseits für den Sinn eines Dachverbandes im Brief auf ein Carpzillainterview mit Sven Brux .......verwiesen werden muss, anstatt dass sie das selber in eigenen Worten tun kann, dann ist das nur wieder ein Beweis mehr für "Kompetenz" in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit beim DAFV.
> .....



Bloß nichts selbst machen! Ach ja, wie sollte sie auch!

Dass sie es nicht schafft, in ihrer ureigensten Angelegenheit etwas zu formulieren, ist eigentlich das größte und zu dem selbst "verbriefte" Armutszeugnis!


----------



## schlotterschätt (12. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Bloß nichts selbst machen! Ach ja, wie sollte sie auch!
> *Dass sie es nicht schafft, in ihrer ureigensten Angelegenheit etwas zu formulieren, ist eigentlich das größte und zu dem selbst "verbriefte" Armutszeugnis!*



Vielleicht könnte sie ja von den Beiträgen noch einen Ghostwriter für sich engagieren.


----------



## Rotbart (12. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Dieses Schreiben scheint mir nur eine logische Konsequenz aus verschiedenen, zusammenkommenden Faktoren zu sein.

Nicht zuletzt, weil die Mitglieder bislang jedes offensichtliche Fehlverhalten toleriert haben, hat man sich das Präsidium so erzogen, wie man es jetzt hat. Es ist wie bei kleinen Kindern: Wer nie Grenzen setzt, wird irgendwann nicht mehr respektiert. Genau das bekommen jetzt die Mitglieder des DAFV zu spüren, in dem sie von "ihrem" Präsidium übergangen werden.

Solche Reaktionen waren zudem zu erwarten - der DAFV kämpft letztlich um seine Existenz. Wobei ich glaube, dass es den handelnden Personen weniger um die Existenz des DAFV geht, als um die eigene Repräsentation.

Je enger es für den DAFV wird, desto mehr solche Husarenstücke werden wir noch erleben.


----------



## cxppx19xx (12. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Deep Down schrieb:


> *Bloß nichts selbst machen! Ach ja, wie sollte sie auch!*
> 
> *Dass sie es nicht schafft, in ihrer ureigensten Angelegenheit etwas zu formulieren,
> ist eigentlich das größte und zu dem selbst "verbriefte" Armutszeugnis!*



#6#6#6

Dieser Verband und gerade diese Person stellt sich nachhaltig immer mehr *Armutszeugnisse* aus.

Schade das ich nicht schreiben darf was ich wirklich von diesen Herrschaften im DAFV halte.

ansonsten :

zensiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Je enger es für den DAFV wird, desto mehr solche Husarenstücke werden wir noch erleben.


Da würd ich Dir glatt zustimmen...........

Wenn beim Limbotanzen spätestens eigentlich Schluss ist, wenn die Stange aufm Boden liegt, kommt dann beim DAFV Frau Dr. oder Konsorten und buddeln einfach schnell ein Loch fürs sinkende Niveau drunter, damit sie wieder unten durch können........


----------



## kati48268 (12. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Blanke Panik aufgrund der vielen Kündigungen, ab 2017 ist halt absehbar zu wenig Kohle da. Was interessieren da noch Regeln, Anstand, Sinn oder nicht...


Wär trotzdem interessant zu wissen, wie diese Aktion auf dem heutigen Verbandssausschuss ankommt. :q


Der Imkerverband, bei dem sie sich vor uns Anglern angebiedert hat, hatte ihr damals wegen der Monsanto-Verbindung „Konzernprostitution“ vorgeworfen.
  Glaubt nun jemand, dass Frau Dr. irgendwas nicht machen würde um an Kohle zu kommen? 
  Ausser im Sinne der Angler arbeiten natürlich. 


Mit dem Brux/Carpzilla-Interview hat sie übrigens auch einen Meilenstein an Dusseligkeit & Desinformation rausgepickt. Grosses Tennis!
Hier mehr dazu, auch Links zu dem Interview (Post #21)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308969&page=3


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Das löst bei mir weder Verwunderung noch Entsetzen aus, ja nicht einmal mehr ein leichtes Kopfschütteln... Die ist durch! Irgendwann, wirklich irgendwann werden die letzten kapieren, dass das Pferd DAFV schon lange tot ist und sich das tote Pferd, welches sie seit 2013 reiten, nicht wiederbeleben lässt. Den LV, die jetzt noch nicht gekündigt haben, wünsche ich viel Spaß beim Durchsetzen der kommenden Beitragserhöhung. Immerhin kann man die nächste Beitragserhöhung begründen- Portokosten für dieses Schreiben. Lässt sich besser verkaufen - wenn auch genauso sinnlos und lächerlich - als ein  nicht veröffentlichter Leserbrief...


----------



## exil-dithschi (12. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Nicht zuletzt, weil die Mitglieder bislang jedes offensichtliche Fehlverhalten toleriert haben, hat man sich das Präsidium so erzogen, wie man es jetzt hat.
> 
> Wobei ich glaube, dass es den handelnden Personen weniger um die Existenz des DAFV geht, als um die eigene Repräsentation.


absolut #6 
aber sehr amüsant, noch amüsanter dürfte allerdings werden, wer sich bei der nächsten runde noch erbarmt und sie tatsächlich erneut zum tänzchen auffordert...


----------



## ...andreas.b... (12. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Demnächst bekommt noch jeder von uns von ihr Post zu Ostern!



Geile Idee! #6 Dann sind die in drei Wochen restlos Pleite!!! :vik:


----------



## derfrank (12. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Naja geantwortet hat mir vom Dafv noch nie jemand. Es macht mich auch echt traurig das ich mit meinen Beiträgen jemanden finanziere der in der FDP #q ist und dann auch noch diese besch... Firma vertritt deren Gift überall drin ist. 
Für dieses Jahr habe ich mich schon eingeschränkt was Angelkarten angeht. Wird dann im nächsten Jahr wohl kein Beitrag mehr fällig |wavey:.


----------



## KptIglo (12. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Diese Dame war ja vom LV in Hamburg eingeladen gewesen, doch da hatte sie ja keine Lust Stellung zu nehmen.


----------



## Sharpo (12. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Muss ein falscher Film sein....

Die muss ja ganz schön Muffe haben bald ohne Naturschutzposten dazustehen.


----------



## NimrodAut (12. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Irgendwie bin ich froh, dass wir diese Problematik bei uns in Österreich so nicht haben, ich beneide euch nicht um eure "Fr. Dr."


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



NimrodAut schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich froh, dass wir diese Problematik bei uns in Österreich so nicht haben, ich beneide euch nicht um eure "Fr. Dr."



So Frau Doktor, jetzt reicht es! Mittlerweile erhalten wir Mitleid aus Österreich....


----------



## NimrodAut (12. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Ja wenns mal soweit kommt, kann das Ende nicht mehr weit sein


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> wird aber nicht passieren, weil Du persönlich ja nicht für die existierst, bist ja kein Mitglied im DAFV sondern nur  *Angler*



Auch die Vereine sind keine Mitglieder des DAFV, sondern die Landesverbände. Was hier passiert ist Wilderei auf fremdem Territorium. Offensichtlich übt man so den Schulterschluß mit den Schergen von Westfalen-Lippe und will die Vereine, sprich das potentielle Zahlvieh, in deren Pferch treiben. Ich halte es für sehr gut möglich, ja sogar wahrscheinlich, dass die Aktion mit Weser-Ems eng abgestimmt wurde. Möglicherweise sogar von dort initiiert. Warum sonst sollte man per Briefpost agieren und nicht über die eigene Homepage.

Ich denke auch, dass das juristisch nicht ganz sauber ist und bin guter Hoffnung, dass die Niedersachsen das über ihre Justiziare genau prüfen lassen. 

Moralisch gesehen ist das auf jeden Fall fern ab von jedem guten Benimm und verstößt auch in eklatanter Weise gegen seriöse politische Regeln. 




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn dann als "Argument" ihrerseits für den Sinn eines Dachverbandes im Brief auf ein Carpzillainterview mit Sven Brux (Sven Brux ist Präsi vom kleinen Splitterverband der Karpfenangler, bei weitem nicht mal 1.000 Mitglieder) verwiesen werden muss, anstatt dass sie das selber in eigenen Worten tun kann, dann ist das nur wieder ein Beweis mehr für "Kompetenz" in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit beim DAFV.



Das setzt dem ganzen natürlich noch die Krone auf. Da zitiert man die Claquere, deren Grundfeste ihres anglerischen Handelns (C&R) man selbst allerorten an den Pranger moralischer und gesetzlicher Unvereinbarkeit stellt. Und die klatschen nur, weil die offensichtlich an erheblichen Wahrnehmungsstörungen leiden oder darauf hoffen, dass der Kehlschnitt ausbleibt, wenn man den Schlächter liebkost.

Über Niveau muss man hier jedenfalls nicht diskutieren, es findet keins statt. 

Will man dem DAFV nicht abgrundtiefe Inkompetenz auf allen Ebenen unterstellen, bleibt nur die Annahme dass man die Vereine für dermaßen uninformiert und dümmlich hält, dass diese das Treiben weder hinterfragen, noch überhaupt in der Lage zu begreifen, dass sie bei den Niedersachsen und ohne DAFV um Längen besser aufgehoben sind, als bei den Geldeintreibern von Weser-Ems. Mit berechtigter Hoffnung ?

Man darf sich ruhig fragen, was als nächstes kommt. Schutzgelderpressung ?


----------



## Deep Down (13. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

@Ralle
Du solltest noch wissen, dass es im Einzugsbereich des nds. LSFV aufständlerische Vereine eines Bezirkes gibt, die teilweise auf den JHVs verkünden, dass mit der Kündigung beim DAFV das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen sei.

Hauptargument der Abtrünnigen scheint zu sein, dass die Alternative in Gestalt des DFV  nur die Interessen der Berufsfischerei vertritt.

Insoweit passt dieser Brief in den Kontext. Frau Dr versucht nun möglicherweise unter Umgehung ihres Mitgliedes (LSFV) hintenrum die Vereine gegen den eigenen Landesverband aufzubringen, um sich selbst im schillernsten Licht darzustellen und die Kündigung zu kassieren.

Frage ist nun, wie der LSFV darauf reagieren sollte? Einererseits ist das Verhalten durchschaubar und andererseits irgendwie nicht hinnehmbar.


----------



## Rotbart (13. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Einererseits ist das Verhalten durchschaubar und andererseits irgendwie nicht hinnehmbar.



Für die Hinnehmbarkeit eines Verhaltens spielt es doch keine Rolle, ob es vorhersehbar ist oder nicht.

Das Schreiben von Frau H-K kann durchaus als schwerwiegender Vertrauensbruch gegenüber dem Mitglied gewertet werden.

Ich denke, im Arbeitsrecht würde eine derartiger Vertrauensbruch eine, zumindest ordentliche, Kündigung rechtfertigen. Wenn der Verband Eier in der Hose hat, kündigt er seine Mitgliedschaft aufgrund dieses Vertraunsbruches.


----------



## gründler (13. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Ich denke, im Arbeitsrecht würde eine derartiger Vertrauensbruch eine, zumindest ordentliche, Kündigung rechtfertigen. Wenn der Verband Eier in der Hose hat, kündigt er seine Mitgliedschaft aufgrund dieses Vertraunsbruches.


 

In 9 Monaten ist es doch schon soweit |rolleyes Dann sind wir raus weil gekündigt hat der LSFV NDS schon.

Was die Weser Emser tun werden.......wir werden es erfahren.....:g

|wavey:


----------



## spodsbjerg (13. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Hallo Thomas, darfst du das Originalschreiben hier veröffentlichen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

leider nicht


----------



## Deep Down (13. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Für die Hinnehmbarkeit eines Verhaltens spielt es doch keine Rolle, ob es vorhersehbar ist oder nicht.



Hab ich das eine vom anderen irgendwie abhängig gemacht?

Die Frage ist, ob man aufgrund dieses Verhaltens irgendwas unternehmen sollte oder ob es für sich spricht! 
Dann erübrigt sich nämlich jegliche Diskussion darüber. 
Zu dem vermeidet man eine verbandsinterne Diskussion, die man mit dem Beschluß über die Kündigung und deren Erklärung längst geführt hat. Ein solches Schlammaufwühlen/Verunsichern kann schliesslich das Ziel eines solchen Schreibens sein!
Das hat also wenig mit Eiern in der Hose zu tun, als einer taktischen Abwägung des weiteren Verhaltens. Das will ich hier aber nicht vertiefen. 
Der nds LSFV hat sich bisher klug und besonnen verhalten und da vertraue ich auch weiterhin auf die Führung von Hr. Klasing.
Die werden ihr sicherlich nicht auf den Leim gehen.



Rotbart schrieb:


> Das Schreiben von Frau H-K kann durchaus als schwerwiegender Vertrauensbruch gegenüber dem Mitglied gewertet werden.
> 
> Ich denke, im Arbeitsrecht würde eine derartiger Vertrauensbruch eine, zumindest ordentliche, Kündigung rechtfertigen. Wenn der Verband Eier in der Hose hat, kündigt er seine Mitgliedschaft aufgrund dieses Vertraunsbruches.



Erstens sind wir nicht im Arbeitsrecht. Zu dem geht dort immer eine Abmahnung jeglichen weiteren Verhaltens voraus.
Zweitens bedürfte es einer außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung, um eine außerordentliche fristlose Kündigung auszusprechen, die wiederum genau zu diesem (beabsichtigten) Schlammaufwühlen führen kann.
Drittens sind es eh nur noch 9 Monaten! 

Also, who cares!


----------



## kati48268 (13. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

"Verhersehbar" ist mir auch einen Schritt zu weit, aber "zugetraut" hätte ich Frau Dr. so was auch vorher durchaus.

Wenn man sie kennt und die ganze Entwicklung so verfolgt hat, weiss man, dass sie alles absolut persönlich nimmt; Sachentscheidungen, andere Meinungen, Kritik & Kündigungen.

Da gibt es dann auch keine Regeln oder Anstand mehr, denn schuld ist sowieso immer der andere, der ihr ja nicht folgt.

Dass sie sich in den Sachen Geschäftsstelle, -führer & vorgezogene Wahl locker gegen das Gesamtpräsidium stellt, zeigt dasselbe.
Und man kann nur ahnen, wie es zu & mit dieser Hoplahopp-Kündigung von GF Freudenberg gelaufen ist...

*Diese Person ist absolut unfähig* eine Verbandsstruktur zu führen, geschweige denn tatsächlich irgendetwas anderes zu vertreten als ihre ganz eigenen, poersönlichen Interessen.

An der Mutmaßung, dass auch ihr Wurmfortsatz Pieper daran beteiligt ist, kann sehr gut was dran sein, denn er teilt die gleichen Charaktereigenschaften & Fähigkeiten und hätte vermutlich durchaus Interesse an so einer Aktion.


----------



## kati48268 (13. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Nachtrag:


spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas, darfst du das Originalschreiben hier veröffentlichen?





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> leider nicht



Ist das Schreiben an die Vorstände persönlich gerichtet, also "Sehr geehrter Herr 1. Vorsitzende Peter Müller vom ASV Kleinkleckersdorf"? Oder ganz allgemein?
Wie kommen die denn überhaupt an die Daten?
Meldet _jeder_ LV seine Vereine? Mit weiteren Daten; Adresse, Mitgliederzahl und so?
Oder wie kommen die da ran?
Muss ja ansonsten mit einiger, zeitdauernder Recherche verbunden und schon länger geplant sein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

persönlich..

Die LV haben alle die Adressen der Vereinsvorstände beim DAFV hinterlegt.


----------



## KptIglo (13. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Es gibt sicher eine Datenschutzerklärung der jeweiligen Vereine, Landesverbände, Vereinmitglieder, Vereinsvorstände zur Verwendung etc. der vorhandene Adressen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das der Datenschutzbeauftragte von Niedersachsen hier weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



KptIglo schrieb:


> Es gibt sicher eine Datenschutzerklärung der jeweiligen Vereine, Landesverbände, Vereinmitglieder, Vereinsvorstände zur Verwendung etc. der vorhandene Adressen. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das der Datenschutzbeauftragte von Niedersachsen hier weiterhelfen könnte.



Da ist nichts mit Datenschutzproblemen...

 zum einen gibt es schon einmal eine große Vereinsliste von Vereinen, die sich selbst beim DAFV haben eintragen lassen, freiwillig:

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/der-dafv/unsere-basis

 zum anderen geht man auf die Seite des LSFV-Niedersachsen, hier:

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/wir/bezirke-vereine.html?id=3

 und schon hat man alles, was man braucht...

 Wer einigermaßen firm mit dem PC ist, hat die Daten in einer Stunde zusammen und haut das innerhalb einer weiteren halben Stunde per Serienbrief über den Drucker, dann Eintüten und abschicken. :m

 Wer im Internet Striptease betreibt, braucht nicht nach Datenschutz rufen, die Problemantik kann man hier getrost ad Akta packen.

 Hier wird doch immer gefordert, dass man sich für die Öffentlichkeit präsentiert und das auch im Internet... und dann stellt man die Frage nach krimineller Energie..., Datenschutz usw., wo doch alles öffentlich ist....?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Datenschutz ist hier nicht das eigentliche  Problem (das wurde nur angesprochen (wenngleich die üblichen Offtopiccclaqueure vom DAFV das natürlich gleich wieder nutzen))..

Es geht schlicht NICHT, dass hier Frau Dr. unter Mißachtung aller normalen Spielregeln und ohne vorherige Nachrage/Abstimmung  mit dem LV Vereinsvorstände, die gar nix mit dem DAFV direkt zu tun haben, anschreibt.

Und wenn die im DAFV meinen, da jetzt Zeit zu haben, um Adressen zu sammeln, um solche Briefe loszulassen, in denen man dann gleich noch den Offenbarungseid für eigene Öffentlichkeitsarbeit leistet, nun ja, da muss man dann schon honigmangelernährt sein, um das noch irgendwie toll zu finden..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Ich sehe das einfach nur als ein weiteres Beispiel für den schlechten Stil des Präsidiums an! Übergehen von Mitgliedern- das zeigt doch die Wertschätzung gegenüber diesen. Dann wundern die sich in Berlin über fehlendes Vertrauen? Mit Vollgas zur Abwahl im DAFV, um dann Zeit für den Wahlkampf in der richtigen Politik zu haben? Man könnte beinahe glauben, dass der DAFV in den Fängen der Wettmafia ist und irgendjemand sein ganzes Vermögen auf das Ende des DAFV im ersten Halbjahr 2016 gesetzt hat. Jetzt muss man den Schritt über den Abgrund in wenigen Wochen herbeiführen- die sind auf einem guten Weg...


----------



## Honeyball (14. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Oh, der treueste aller DAFV-Junkies lebt tatsächlich hier noch |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Es wundert mich ja, dass noch keiner der angeschriebenen Vereinsvorstände diesen Brief auf die Homepage seines Vereins gestellt hat.
Die sind wahrscheinlich selbst noch zu geschockt über soviel manifestierten Dilletantismus, Ignoranz und Starrköpfigkeit.:m

Paradox ist, wenn ein Dachverband einen im Regen stehen lässt


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Die frage stellt sich mir, wie reagieren denn die LV entspr hierauf? Die Antwort darauf KANN doch eigentlich nur die schnellstmögliche Kündigung/ Austritt sein vom DAFV? Weil welche Argumente hat denn jetzt der DAFV noch ggü den LV, dass diese NICHT SOFORT austreten? Da müssen doch selbst die LV, die sich sonst nicht einig sind, endlich mal Geschlossenheit zeigen, und deutliche Zeichen setzen. Adernfalls kann man sagen: Selbst schuld, liebe LV, wenn ihr so mit euch umgehen lasst...


----------



## Honeyball (14. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Das einzige Argument ist die einjährige Kündigungsfrist :m


----------



## keilerkopf (14. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Finde das alles sehr schade, was hier passiert.
Texte voller Sarkasmus, Polemik sind hier zu Hause.
Ich kann nicht einen Beitrag finden, der das Problem einer der Menge der Angler angemessenen Bundesvertretung konstruktiv angeht. 

zu eurem Thema Datenschutz:
Eingangs geschrieben steht, dass die Vereine kontaktiert wurden. Was ist daran verboten bzw. gegen den Datenschutz?

Der Rest ist reinste Spekulation (Wer wann wo welche Personendaten hatte) 

Was ist denn so falsch daran, dass hier Briefe an die Vereinsvorsitzenden gehen, um die Basis zu gewinnen?
Sind denn die Landesverbände hinreichend transparent in ihrer Entscheidungsfindung und repräsentieren die Mehrheit ihrer Mitglieder?

VG
keilerkopf


----------



## kati48268 (14. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Gegen Sarkasmus kann man sich beim Thema DAFV nicht wehren... |rolleyes

Wenn du aber Texte mit reichlich Polemik suchst & jeder Menge Falschdarstellungen, dann schau doch mal in das Brux-Interview bei Carpzilla rein, welches Frau Dr. als Grundlage nimmt:
Teil 1: http://www.carpzilla.de/mag/nachgeha...ehakt-bei-sven
Teil 2: http://www.carpzilla.de/mag/nachgeha...ehakt-bei-sv-0

Beispiel daraus:
_der DAFV bekommt von der Regierung Gesetzesentwürfe zur Stellungnahme vorgelegt - 
und hat bei Gesetzesänderungen Mitspracherechte!_

Man muss sich das mal reinziehen:
Dass Brux nicht das hellste LED am Bissanzeiger ist, ist bekannt; 
man könnte über so viel Dünnpfiff bei ihm ja evtl. noch hinweg schauen 
(PS: ich nicht!)

Frau Dr. schickt so etwas aber weiter in die Welt!
Entweder der Leser ist auch von schlichtem Gemüt, dann könnte er das ja tatsächlich glauben.
Oder er peilt, dass das hanebüchener Unsinn ist, dann hat's ja nicht sie behauptet, sondern der einfach gestrickte Brux.
Da wird mit miesesten PR-Tricks gespielt.


----------



## exil-dithschi (14. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Frau Dr. schickt so etwas in die Welt!
> Entweder der Leser ist auch von schlichtem Gemüt, dann könnte er das ja tatsächlich glauben.



es interessiert die wenigsten, anders kann ich mir die ganzen possen nicht erklärem.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> Finde das alles sehr schade, was hier passiert.
> Texte voller Sarkasmus, Polemik sind hier zu Hause.
> Ich kann nicht einen Beitrag finden, der das Problem einer der Menge der Angler angemessenen Bundesvertretung konstruktiv angeht.
> 
> ...



Ja, es sind teilweise Spekulationen, da gebe ich Dir recht. Aber Datenschutz im WWW ist ein heikles Thema! Wenn ich meine Adresse (Mailadresse, Wohnanschrift) einem Unternehmen oder einem Verband zur Verfügung stelle, dann ausschließlich für bestimmte und definierte Zwecke. Z.B. erlaube ich niemanden mir Werbemails zu schicken, nur weil ich dort Kunde bin. Es sei denn ich habe das denen ausdrücklich erlaubt! Genauso verhält es sich für Verbände. Wurden die genutzten Mailadressen nicht für den direkten Kontakt zur Verfügung gestellt oder nicht sind öffentlich einsehbar (sondern sind nur für definierte Zwecke bekannt), handelt es sich um Missbrauch! So einfach ist das und Gott sei Dank gesetzlich geregelt. Da Du vermutlich die Vereinbarung zur Nutzung aller Mailadressen auch nicht kennst, bedanke ich mich auf diesem Weg für Deine Beteiligung an den Spekulationen hier im AB....

Was daran falsch ist, kann ich Dir auch beantworten. Ein umgehen der Mitglieder - also der LV - ist eventuell rechtlich (unter Beachtung der gesetzlich gültigen Datenschutzbestimmungen) sogar noch legitim, jedoch meiner Meinung nach ein Vertrauensbruch! Ich finde, dass hier wieder alles falsch gemacht worden ist. Warum hat man nicht mit jedem LV ein gemeinsames Schreiben erstellt und sogar hierbei die unterschiedlichen Probleme in den jeweiligen LV berücksichtigt? Es gibt doch in jedem LV andere Ansichten zur Arbeit des DAFV, jeder Verein hat unterschiedliche Ansichten und Sorgen was die LV und den DAFV betrifft. Diese unterschiedlichen Sorgen in den Vereinen sollten den LV bekannt sein. Also hätte man persönlich und gemeinsam als DAFV/ LV darauf reagieren können. Dazu benötigt man jedoch kompetentes Personal und man muss sich bei der Arbeit auch mal einen Kopf machen- und bereit dazu sein. Die 3 genannten Punkte alleine erklären dann dieses Schreiben und den Vertrauensbruch- denn alleine daran scheitert es.

In den Jahren wo der DAFV Millionen für nichts verbrannt hat, fragst Du wirklich noch nach Beiträgen, die das Problem DAFV konstruktiv angehen? Kannst Dir hier ja mal ein paar Wochen die Themen durchlesen, dann wirst Du ausreichend Ideen finden. Um es kurz zu machen- neues Personal und neue Strukturen im Bundesverband und in den (meisten) Landesverbänden. Also einmal Reset in der Welt des organisierten Angelns. Die jetzigen Darsteller zeigen immer wieder aufs neue, dass sie es nicht können. Ein Arbeitsnachweis im Sinne der Angler sind sie uns seit langem schuldig...


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> Sind denn die Landesverbände hinreichend transparent in ihrer Entscheidungsfindung und repräsentieren die Mehrheit ihrer Mitglieder?



Definitiv Nein. Mit einer einzigen Ausnahme, und das ist der LSFV Niedersachsen.

Und genau gegen den richtet sich die Aktion des DAFV. 

Ein Bundesverband, der bei jeder Kritik von Seiten der Angler und Vereine darauf hinweist, dass diese *nicht* Mitglieder des Bundesverbandes sind (und diesen somit jegliches Recht an Kritik oder Mitsprache enzieht) sondern *nur und ausschließlich* die jeweiligen Landesverbände, schreibt jetzt die tatsächlichen Mitglieder eines von der Fahne gehenden Landesverbandes an, um hintenrum Politik gegen diesen zu betreiben.

Das ist mit "unseriös" viel zu milde betitelt.


----------



## exil-dithschi (14. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Definitiv Nein. Mit einer einzigen Ausnahme, und das ist der LSFV Niedersachsen.
> 
> Und genau gegen den richtet sich die Aktion des DAFV.
> 
> ...


in der tat und genau DAS wird vielen gar nicht bewusst sein.
leider.
meinungsfreiheit in allen ehren, aber ich krieg da auch gleich wieder wieder bluthochdruck wenn ich da auch nur ein fünkchen verständnis für lesen muß.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Auch wenn die Informationslage für AB-Leser noch etwas dürftig ist: Es handelt sich nicht nur um schlechten Stil, wenn der BV an die Vereine rangeht und den oder die LV dabei ausblendet. Das ist bestenfalls eine dafv-typische Kommunikationsstörung. Nds hat natürlich das Recht, selbst zu entscheiden, wenn man zu seiner JHV einladen möchte - und das ist immer Chefsache! Ich habe im VDSF erlebt, wie Einladungen an VDSF-Präsidiale hinter meinem Rücken ausgesprochen wurden, ich darüber bis zum Sitzungsbeginn nicht informiert wurde und der Gast dann per Smartphone live an den VDSF-Präsidenten berichtete. Unter Peter Mohnert war das zumindest in als "kritisch" empfundenen LV geübte Praxis. 
Solche Rundschreiben unter Ausblendung des LV sind unter HK soweit ich erinnere bereits in der Vergangenheit vorgekommen. 
Sie zeigen ein krasses Fehlverständnis der Funktionsstrukturen des Verbandes, natürlich auch Respektlosigkeit gegenüber Funktionsträgern und natürlich auch ein Totalversagen der internen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. 
Der VDSF war in seinen letzten Jahren ein krasses Desaster. Im DAFV ist bis heute nichts besser geworden - auch im Vergleich zu seinem Vorgänger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Der VDSF war in seinen letzten Jahren ein krasses Desaster. Im DAFV ist bis heute nichts besser geworden - auch im Vergleich zu seinem Vorgänger.


So langsam merkstes ;-)))


----------



## Brotfisch (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Haha,

ich war nur beim Start des DAFV der Auffassung, dass man dem Verband eine Chance geben sollte, trotz der Geburtsfehler der Fusion sich von alten Übeln zu befreien.

Aber stattdessen sucht man bis heute weiterhin sein Heil in einer Verbandspolitik im Stil der 90er/ 00er Jahre. Autokratisch, hermetisch, ideenlos und deswegen von der Politik zu Recht ignoriert.


----------



## flor61 (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Im DAFV ist bis heute nichts besser geworden - auch im Vergleich zu seinem Vorgänger.



Nicht besser heißt doch im Umkehrschluß, daß nichts schlechter geworden ist, oder?


----------



## Pep63 (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



flor61 schrieb:


> Nicht besser heißt doch im Umkehrschluß, daß nichts schlechter geworden ist, oder?


  Da kann ich nicht zustimmen! Wenn alles gleich bleibt und man sich nicht weiterentwickelt, sich nicht veränderten Umständen anpasst und sich in Strukturen verbeißt, die nicht mehr der Realität entsprechen, dann hat man sich verschlechtert. (Wer fährt heute noch einen Golf I?)


----------



## gründler (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Pep63 schrieb:


> (Wer fährt heute noch einen Golf I ?)


 
Nen guter Kumpel und der sieht aus wie von 1982 frisch vom Band. 
Ausserdem nix gegen nen einser ja, die haben mehr Kult und ansehen wie manch.........es werden noch einser laufen da wird manch anderer schon sein Amt geräumt haben müssen....


Ps: Weiß aber worauf man hinaus will,mit der Zeit gehen fällt vielen schwer,da man Gewöhnheitstier ist.
#h


----------



## Sharpo (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



flor61 schrieb:


> Nicht besser heißt doch im Umkehrschluß, daß nichts schlechter geworden ist, oder?



Klar geht noch schlechter.

In meinen Augen ist es schlechter geworden. Aus dem einfachen Grund das es jetzt nur einen Bundesverband gibt.

Seit der Wiedervereinigung hatten wir wenigstens 2 Bundesverbände.


----------



## keilerkopf (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja, es sind teilweise Spekulationen, da gebe ich Dir recht. Aber Datenschutz im WWW ist ein heikles Thema! Wenn ich meine Adresse (Mailadresse, Wohnanschrift) einem Unternehmen oder einem Verband zur Verfügung stelle, dann ausschließlich für bestimmte und definierte Zwecke. Z.B. erlaube ich niemanden mir Werbemails zu schicken, nur weil ich dort Kunde bin. Es sei denn ich habe das denen ausdrücklich erlaubt! Genauso verhält es sich für Verbände. Wurden die genutzten Mailadressen nicht für den direkten Kontakt zur Verfügung gestellt oder nicht sind öffentlich einsehbar (sondern sind nur für definierte Zwecke bekannt), handelt es sich um Missbrauch! So einfach ist das und Gott sei Dank gesetzlich geregelt. Da Du vermutlich die Vereinbarung zur Nutzung aller Mailadressen auch nicht kennst, bedanke ich mich auf diesem Weg für Deine Beteiligung an den Spekulationen hier im AB....



Das war nicht mein Ziel,
wollte hier nur aufzeigen, dass das ggf. alles seine Richtigkeit hat. Bin kein Vorsitzender eines Veriens und kann daher nicht sagen, wer hier wem welche Weiterverwendung seiner Daten zu welchem Zweck gestattet hat.
Finde es einfach spannend, wie teilweise Interpretationen als Fakten dargestellt werden bzw. mit sehr suggestiv wirkenden Texten belegt sind. 


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Was daran falsch ist, kann ich Dir auch beantworten. Ein umgehen der Mitglieder - also der LV - ist eventuell rechtlich (unter Beachtung der gesetzlich gültigen Datenschutzbestimmungen) sogar noch legitim, jedoch meiner Meinung nach ein Vertrauensbruch! Ich finde, dass hier wieder alles falsch gemacht worden ist. Warum hat man nicht mit jedem LV ein gemeinsames Schreiben erstellt und sogar hierbei die unterschiedlichen Probleme in den jeweiligen LV berücksichtigt? Es gibt doch in jedem LV andere Ansichten zur Arbeit des DAFV, jeder Verein hat unterschiedliche Ansichten und Sorgen was die LV und den DAFV betrifft. Diese unterschiedlichen Sorgen in den Vereinen sollten den LV bekannt sein. Also hätte man persönlich und gemeinsam als DAFV/ LV darauf reagieren können. Dazu benötigt man jedoch kompetentes Personal und man muss sich bei der Arbeit auch mal einen Kopf machen- und bereit dazu sein. Die 3 genannten Punkte alleine erklären dann dieses Schreiben und den Vertrauensbruch- denn alleine daran scheitert es.



Auch hier sind gegenteilige Interpretationen möglich. Vielleicht hat erst das fehlende Vertrauen des Bundesverbandes in die zwischengeschalteten Landesverbände dazu geführt, dass dieser Schritt gemacht wurde. Vielleicht der Wunsch nach der ungefilterten Meinung der Basis. Viele mögliche Varianten, nicht zwingend ein Vertrauensbruch




Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> In den Jahren wo der DAFV Millionen für nichts verbrannt hat, fragst Du wirklich noch nach Beiträgen, die das Problem DAFV konstruktiv angehen? Kannst Dir hier ja mal ein paar Wochen die Themen durchlesen, dann wirst Du ausreichend Ideen finden. Um es kurz zu machen- neues Personal und neue Strukturen im Bundesverband und in den (meisten) Landesverbänden. Also einmal Reset in der Welt des organisierten Angelns. Die jetzigen Darsteller zeigen immer wieder aufs neue, dass sie es nicht können. Ein Arbeitsnachweis im Sinne der Angler sind sie uns seit langem schuldig...



Kann ich alles nachvollziehen. Die aktuelle Welt ist nicht optimal.
Option1: Umstrukturierung von innen durch die entsprechenden demokratischen Mittel
Option2: Bilden eines Konkurrenzverbandes auf Bundesebene, der die Vereine direkt oder die Landesverbände zur Mitgliedschaft gewinnen kann.

Ich kann aktuell für keine beider Optionen Bestrebungen/Zugpferde erkennen, die die Welt besser gestalten. Du?


----------



## Sharpo (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Ähm....die Basis sind die LV.


Darunter gibt es nichts. Kein Angelverein ist Mitglied im DAFV.
Kein Angler, kein Vereinsvorsitzender ist Mitglied im DAFV.

Im Grunde ist es so als wenn der CDU Parteivorstand nun alle Bundesbürger über die Politik in der CDU befragen würde.
Statt die Ortsgruppen etc.

Also wenn..dann hätte Frau Dr. alle Angler Deutschlands min. die Organisierten befragen müssen.
Denn datt ist die Basis. Nicht die Vereinsvorstände.
Das wäre mal Demokratie.


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> Option1: Umstrukturierung von innen durch die entsprechenden demokratischen Mittel
> Sollte eigentlich mit der Fusion geschehen, ist durch die alten Seilschaften voll in die Hose gegegangen.
> Und es geschah nicht in den letzten Jahren seit der Fusion, weil genau diese Strukturen jede Reform verhinderten und dies auch in Zukunft verhindern werden.
> Jetzt 4 vertane Jahre, die Hälfte der LVs ist abgesprungen oder steigt grad aus.
> ...


Genau das ist das Totschlagargument der noch am DAFV festhaltenden LVs: "es gibt keine Alternative, der Aufbau einer neuen organisation braucht X Jahre".
Dabei hat sich längst eine Alternative empfohlen und auch schon bewiesen,[FONT=&quot] indem sie diverse Kohlen für Angler aus dem Feuer holten, wo der DAFV versagt hat (Dorschquote für Angler, BfN-Arbeitsgruppe,…): der DFV, der eben nicht „die Berufsfischer“ ist, sondern der gemeinsame Dachverband von Fischern und Anglern. [/FONT] Einen Plan, wie dies umzusetzen wäre existiert, doch auch da werden die Perspektiven durch die Existenz des DAFV blockiert. 
Das Ding muss weg, komplett, sonst wird eine funktionierende Lobby für Angler nie entstehen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



gründler schrieb:


> Nen guter Kumpel und der sieht aus wie von 1982 frisch vom Band.



Stil,Erfolg und Charakter

Unterschied zum DAVF klar erkennbar


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> Vielleicht der Wunsch nach der ungefilterten Meinung der Basis.
> 
> Jetzt hab ich Kaffee in der Tastatur. Der war echt gut.:q:q



Nochmal zum Verständnis. Die Basis des DAFV sind die Landesverbände. Darunter gibt es in der bestehenden Struktur keine "Basis". 

Die Basis der Landesverbände sind die Vereine.

Tritt der DAFV an die Basis der Landesverbände heran, so ist das Wilderei in fremden Territorium. 

Und her um so mehr, als dass der betroffene Landesverband (wohlgemerkt mit demokratischen Mitteln) den Ausstieg aus dem DAFV beschlossen hat. Nur uns ausschließlich deswegen tritt der DAFV nun über ein äußerst schleimiges Parkett direkt an die Vereine heran mit dem Ziel, die Basis des Landesverbandes gegen diesen aufzuwiegeln und den Kündigungsbeschluß zu kippen.


----------



## Brotfisch (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



flor61 schrieb:


> Nicht besser heißt doch im Umkehrschluß, daß nichts schlechter geworden ist, oder?



Nein, den Schluss würde ich nicht ziehen und habe es auch so nicht gemeint.


----------



## Ørret (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Gab es denn schon irgendeine Reaktion der Niedersachsen auf die Nummer?

Wenn ich der LV Niedersachsen wäre, dann würde ich evtl.drüber nachdenken kräftig die Werbetrommel für mich rühren, z.B. bei den Weser-Ems Vereinen.
Was dem einen recht ist,kann dem anderen ja nur billig sein!
Obwohl......vielleicht sollte man sich doch besser nicht auf das Niveau des BV herablassen.

Ich bin gespannt wie die Posse weitergeht!

Bis denne...


----------



## Honeyball (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Warum sollten sie das tun?

Wenn es Weser-Ems-Mitgliedsvereine gibt, die immer noch nicht gemerkt haben, bei welchem Verband sie besser aufgehoben wären, dann entweder weil es dort keinen interessiert und ihnen egal ist (so wie meistens) oder weil sie sich im DAFV wohlfühlen, solange sie irgendwelche Papierschnipsel in irgendwelche Hefte kleben dürfen (wobei dann vielleicht auch die Weite des überschaubaren Horizontes adäquat beschrieben wäre)


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn es Weser-Ems-Mitgliedsvereine gibt, die immer noch nicht gemerkt haben, ...


Auch dort gibt es eine Hürde, "Zugang zu Verbandsgewässern".


----------



## Honeyball (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Naja, dann haben sie ja sogar sowas wie einen Grund #c

Und vielleicht sogar irgendwann das Interesse, auch mal nach fähigen Leuten für die Führungsriege zu suchen:m


----------



## Ranger (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Unser Verein möchte tatsächlich aus dem Landesverband Niedersachsen austreten und in Weser Ems eintreten um weiterhin zum DAFV zu gehören!!! Im Herbst soll hierüber abgestimmt werden...

Ich bin sprachlos und überlege wie ich dieses verhindern kann...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Find ich klasse - und dafür mehr als doppelt so Kohle zahlen pro Mann als beim LSFV-NDS - echt nicht besser verdient. ;-))))

Wer das so abstimmt, hats eh nichts besser verdient, sind eh keine Angler  ...............


----------



## Sharpo (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Ranger schrieb:


> Unser Verein möchte tatsächlich aus dem Landesverband Niedersachsen austreten und in Weser Ems eintreten um weiterhin zum DAFV zu gehören!!! Im Herbst soll hierüber abgestimmt werden...
> 
> Ich bin sprachlos und überlege wie ich dieses verhindern kann...



Mitgliederliste aushändigen lassen und jedes Mitglied direkt darauf anquatschen.
(Jedes Vereinsmitlied hat ein Anrecht auf Einsicht.(Minimum))
Vor- u. Nachteile präsentieren.
Und bereite Dich auf einen "Krieg" mit dem Vorstand vor. :q

Und..bei der Versammlung genau darauf achten wer Wahlberechtigt ist und nicht.

Viel Spass....(such Dir schon mal zur Sicherheit/ Akternative einen neuen Verein.)


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Ranger schrieb:


> Unser Verein möchte tatsächlich aus dem Landesverband Niedersachsen austreten und in Weser Ems eintreten um weiterhin zum DAFV zu gehören!!! ...


Ernsthaft: mich überrascht das nicht!

Jahrzehntelang wurde Funktionären eingetrichtert, dass der Bundesverband (früher VDSF, nun DAFV) quasi überlebenswichtig ist.
Auch der NDS-Landesverband hat da früher sicherlich mitgewirkt, wie alle anderen auch.

Da muss man sich doch nicht wundern, wenn diese Dauer-Gehirnwäsche bei so einigen bis zum Tod wirkt.

Je nach geistiger Flexibilität der einzelnen Akteure wird es locker einen kompletten Generationswechsel brauchen bis die Seuche "Bundesverband-um-seiner-selbst-Willen" komplett ausgemerzt ist.

Ich führe momentan auch mit Vereinsvorsitzenden solche Diskussionen, nur andersherum, um sie vom Austritt zu überzeugen.

Da kommen Argumente, wo ich mich frage, ob die jemals über Propagandaschriften a la DAFV-Homepage hinaus auf _das reale Wirken_ des Bundesverbandes geschaut haben.
Nullkommanull Wissen, reine Parolen, die abgespult & tatsächlich geglaubt werden.

Absolut erschreckend!


----------



## Deep Down (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Ranger schrieb:


> Unser Verein möchte tatsächlich aus dem Landesverband Niedersachsen austreten und in Weser Ems eintreten um weiterhin zum DAFV zu gehören!!! Im Herbst soll hierüber abgestimmt werden...
> 
> Ich bin sprachlos und überlege wie ich dieses verhindern kann...



Habt ihr nicht irgendwelche Gewässer über den LSFV gepachtet? Die Mitgliedschaft im LSFV ist in der Regel die Geschäftsgrundlage 
für den Pachtvertrag. Mit dem Austritt dürfte dann auch der Pachtvertrag seine Beendigung finden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Habt ihr nicht irgendwelche Gewässer über den LSFV gepachtet? Die Mitgliedschaft im LSFV ist in der Regel die Geschäftsgrundlage
> für den Pachtvertrag. Mit dem Austritt dürfte dann auch der Pachtvertrag seine Beendigung finden.



Na und! Dann können die mit Pieper nachts Vögel an den Emsauen beobachten... Ist bestimmt auch viel beruhigender als angeln #6


----------



## Deep Down (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Das wäre zumindestens das allseits überzeugende Argument für einen Wechsel!
Da freut man sich doch auch richtig auf das Angeln, wenn man denn dann theoretisch mal dürfte. Ist ja nur eine Verlagerung der Angelzeit und kein  Beschneiden!


----------



## Ørret (16. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

@ Ranger

Ganz dumme Idee die dein Verein da hat..rede denen das lieber mal aus. 
Mein Verein ist beim LV Weser-Ems und denkt wie ein paar andere Vereine auch,darüber nach zu den Niedersachsen zu wechseln. Ist aber leider nicht ganz so einfach, weil die Drohung im Raum steht ca. 80 % der Gewässer zu verlieren...und mach das erstmal den Vereinsmitgliedern klar. Solange die Pachtverträge noch laufen ist das eh schwierig zu wechseln und die Verbandsgewässer evtl. mit rüber zu nehmen nach NDS...und die laufen noch ein paar Jährchen.


Was bekommt dein Verein denn in Weser-Ems?????

- Ein Präsidium das in sich zerstritten ist und nicht im Interesse der Angler arbeitet, sondern das macht was Pieper diktiert?

- Einen Biologen der keine handfesten Stellungnahmen schreiben kann oder will?(Siehe Nachtangelverbot Emsauen) Der auch sonst nicht wirklich mit Ergebnissen glänzt und eigentlich nur gut darin ist die Vereine zu belabern und zu blenden!Dem Mann geht's nicht um die Sache, sondern zu allererst um sein Protgé!

- Ein Nachtangelverbot wie es nun wohl in den Emsauen kommen wird und WE wohl bei so einer miserablen Interessenvertretung bald flächendeckend treffen wird?

- Einen Präsi dem seine guten Beziehungen zu den Behörden wichtiger sind als die Interessen seiner Mitglieder?

- Wenig Leistung für viel Geld und obendrein noch die Mitgliedschaft im BV, der genauso mit Arbeitsverweigerung glänzt?


Davon abgesehen einmal steht zur Hauptversammlung im April der Antrag die Mitgliedschaft im BV zu kündigen. Es besteht also durchaus die Möglichkeit das WE auch 2017 raus ist(ich hoffe es kommt so) und damit wäre der Wechsel dann wohl sinnlos!

Also wenn dein Verein tatsächlich mal zum WE-Verband wechseln sollte, dann fall ich glaub ich vom Sofa auf dem ich grad liege und  diese Zeilen ungläubig in mein Handy hämmer.

Bis denne...


----------



## JonnyBannana (17. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

gestern jhv gehabt, zum jahresende tritt mein verein aus, irgendwas um 60.000 beiträge weg für die witzveranstaltung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Bei wem tritt Dein Verein aus?


----------



## Ranger (17. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Danke für Eure Posting, ich bin heute und Morgen stark in die Arbeit eingespannt und melde mich am Wochenende dazu...


----------



## JonnyBannana (17. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

dafv. war heute morgen zu früh zum ausgiebig schreiben. ausserdem sind die forellen seit 2 tagen frei.

dachte bei witzveranstaltung wäre in verbindung mit dem thread klar, wo mein verein austritt


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Geht ja nur über Austritt Landesverband - um welchen LV handelt es sich da, bei welchem seid ihr ausgetreten?


----------



## JonnyBannana (17. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

ich hau mal näheres raus, wenn die abschrift da ist.
hab das nur zwischen frühstück und weg zum wasser vom hausrentner mitbekommen, der teilgenommen hat.

LV ist Niedersachen

fände ich schon ziemlich geil, wenn denen die beiträge unserer ca 9000 mitglieder fehlen. und es sollen angeblich noch mehr vereine austreten wollen.


kann ich dann eigentlich das heftchen zum marken kleben, dass so sinnvoll wie ein kropf ist endlich wegwerfen,wenn mit dem thema ende 2017 schluß ist?


----------



## Deep Down (17. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Ich glaube, Du bringst da möglicherweise was durcheinander. 
Euer Verein ist Mitglied im nds LSFV. Das ist ein Landesverband.
Der LSFV ist Mitglied im DAFV und tritt mit Ablauf des 31.12.2016 aus.
Ein einzelner Verein kann nicht Mitglied im DAFV sein. 
Neben dem nds. LSFV sind bereits weitere Landesverbände ausgetreten und werden noch austreten!


----------



## Ukel (17. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

@JonnyBanana: ich frage mich grade, welcher Verein im LV Niedersachsen 9000 Mitglieder hat, mir fällt da keiner ein. Und ein Heftchen zum Markenkleben gibt es nur vom VDSF/DAFV, vom LV Nds bestimmt nicht, oder ich angle schon seit Generationen ohne LV-Panini-Klebchen :vik:
Und beim Ausdruck "Witzveranstaltung" habe ich vor allem Assoziationen mit dem LV Weser-Brems oder dem DAFV 

Ich denke auch, da muss was durcheinander gegangen sein


----------



## GandRalf (18. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Nun ja!

Nicht ganz 9000, aber aktuell 8300 und ein paar kaputte...


----------



## GandRalf (18. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Vielleicht sollte man an solchen Veranstaltungen persönlich teilnehmen, Jonny wenn man irgendwelche Infos raus hauen möchte.#6


----------



## Ukel (18. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Nun ja!
> 
> Nicht ganz 9000, aber aktuell 8300 und ein paar kaputte...


 
Hi GandRalf,

da du anscheinend gut informiert bist über die Mitgliederzahl und du aus der Ecke um OS kommst, meinst du dann einen Verein aus der Gegend, vielleicht den O.S.F.C? Der ist nicht in LSFV Nds, sondern in Weser-Ems und dann würde es natürlich mit der "Witzveranstaltung" schon eher passen......


----------



## GandRalf (18. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Ich meine die NWA. 
Am Mittwoch wurden dort die aktuellen, offiziellen Mitgliederzahlen veröffentlicht.
Wie gesagt 8300 +x!
Damit ist die NWA, nach dem BVO, der zweitgrößte Angelverein in Niedersachsen.
Die BVO hat irgendwas mit 10000 +x Mitglieder.


----------



## GandRalf (18. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Der Kollege Jonny schmeißt da so einige Sachen etwas durcheinander.


----------



## Ukel (18. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Ah ok, also doch LV Niedersachsen.....aus dem DAFV sind sie ab 2017 eh raus, wollen sie auch aus dem LV NDS raus? Geld sparen? 

Ich meine, beim LV NDS ist das Geld ganz gut angelegt, vor allem, wenn man recht nah an Piepers befreundeten Behörden liegt (siehe  Emsauen #q)


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

NWA bleibt gerne im LSFV-NDS.
Und ist froh darüber, mit dem LSFV-NDS aus dem DAFV raus zu sein.

Hat aber alles mit dem Thema hier, dem unsäglichen Verhalten von Frau Dr., nichts zu tun.


----------



## GandRalf (18. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Ukel schrieb:


> Ah ok, also doch LV Niedersachsen.....aus dem DAFV sind sie ab 2017 eh raus, wollen sie auch aus dem LV NDS raus? Geld sparen?
> 
> Ich meine, beim LV NDS ist das Geld ganz gut angelegt, vor allem, wenn man recht nah an Piepers befreundeten Behörden liegt (siehe  Emsauen #q)



Wie gesagt: der Kollege schmeißt da so einiges durcheinander.

Und jetzt bitte auf den Admin hören!#6


----------



## Ukel (18. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat aber alles mit dem Thema hier, dem unsäglichen Verhalten von Frau Dr., nichts zu tun.


 
Naja, hätte ja sein können, dass das Schreiben von Fr. Dr. hier Erfolg gehabt haben könnte :q


So, bin wieder beim Thema #6


----------



## Der Angelklaus (19. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Ja Ihr Kritiker (Gegner???) von Anglerverbänden, die hier sich seitenweise zu Wort melden. Macht nur schön weiter so mit Euren Tiraden gegen Bemühungen von Verbänden und deren Funktionsträgern um ein einheitliches Auftreten der deutschen Angerschaft. Damit stärkt Ihr ganz gewiss die Positionen der Anglerinnen und Angler in Deutschland. Das passt toll in die Bestrebungen von staatstragender Seite, von Umweltverbänden und anderen angeblichen bzw. selbsteingebildeten Tier- und Umweltschützern, die am liebsten das Angeln ganz verbieten wollen. Siehe Absichten zur Quotierung von Dorschfängen für die Angelfischerei bzw. Verbot der Angelfischerei in AWZ-Gebieten in Nord- und Ostsee. Wenn hier nicht starker Widerspruch von Anglerverbänden auch auf Bundeseben geltend gemacht wird, besteht die Gefahr, dass so etwas vielleicht auch bald in Naturschutzgebieten im Binnenland greifen wird. 
Sachliche Kritik an der Arbeit von Verbänden ist sicher hilfreich, aber wenn so wie hier vielerorts blanke Ablehnung und Anfeindungen gegenüber den Verbänden, auch dem DAFV, und ihren Funktionsträgern offensichtlich wird, dann arbeitet Ihr auf direktem Wege den Gegnern des Angeln und Fischens in die Hände.


----------



## Revilo62 (19. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

sei nicht sauer, aber aus welchem Mustopf kommst Du denn gekrabbelt und da wir Berliner ja das Herz auf der Zunge tragen, sei es mir auch gestattet, so zu schreiben, sozusagen als Berliner zu Berliner
Zeig mir mal bitte auch nur eine vernünftige Aktion des DAFV für Angler, such nicht zu lange, Du wirst nichts finden.
Wenn irgendwas bewegt wurde, dann durch Andere, entweder Landesverbände oder durch Dachverbände, wie dem DFV.
Es geht in diesemTrööt nicht um Zerschlagung aller Verbandsstrukturen, sondern um eine Wegfindung anstelle des DAFV ein anderes Sprachrohr *für *Angler zu finden, der auch wirklich *unsere Interessen *vertritt. Und ähnlich sieht es bei den meisten Landesverbänden aus, wenn Du hier regelmäßig mitliest , dann bedarf es nicht höherer Mathematik um zu erkennen, was für ein Spiel über Jahre und jahrzehnte gespielt wurde und wird.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Rotbart (20. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Lieber Klaus,

vor ein paar Jahren, da dachte ich so wie du.

Jetzt denke ich, dass der DAFV die größte Gefahr des Angelns und der Angler an sich ist.

Warum?

Weil er die Angler, so wie dich, in die trügerische Sicherheit wiegt, es gäbe eine Interessensvertretung für Angler - und die sei eben der DAFV.

Aber der DAFV ist vieles. Aber sicherlich keine Interessensvertretung der Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Wäre er ein Landesverbandspräsi, der für die (Kon)Fusion, für die Beitragserhöhung etc. gestimmt, hat, und auch weiterhin alles von oben abzunicken scheint (Umzug zur FDP, nächste Beitragserhöhung, Übergehen von Strukturen durch die Präsine so wie hier Thema im Thread), könnte er sicher dazu eben eine gaaaaaanz andere Meinung wie als normaler Angler haben - so rein hypothetisch.....


----------



## kati48268 (20. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Wäre er das, hätte er ja auch mehr Informationen (haben können) als die, die auf der DAFV-Homepage stehen und würde dann bei den von ihm genannten Beispielen wissen, was da genau gelaufen ist.

Oder aber er hätte das alles detailliert hier im Board finden können, z.B. _wer_ bei der Dorschquote die Kohlen aus dem Feuer geholt hat (und _wer_ sogar noch welche reinschmeissen wollte), aber wenn er LVpräsi wäre, informiert man sich natürlich nicht, sondern hört auf das, was Frau Dr. sagt ...oder den eigenen Vereinen schreibt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Der ist ja süß ! Da wundert einen doch wirklich nichts mehr... Der ist doch mit der treuen Einstellung wie geschaffen für einen LV Präsi Job! Solche Leute brauchen die LV- nur die Angler nicht...


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Der Angelklaus schrieb:


> Ja Ihr Kritiker (Gegner???) von Anglerverbänden, die hier sich seitenweise zu Wort melden. Macht nur schön weiter so mit Euren Tiraden gegen Bemühungen von Verbänden und deren Funktionsträgern um ein einheitliches Auftreten der deutschen Angerschaft.......



Herrlich.

[edit by Admin: Wir wollen nicht persönlich werden..]


----------



## Honeyball (20. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Ich hab's extra dreimal gelesen. Er schreibt tatsächlich von 





> ...Bemühungen von Verbänden und deren Funktionsträgern um ein einheitliches Auftreten der deutschen Angerschaft...


 |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Also entweder warst Du die letzten 20 Jahre im Dschungelcamp oder bist Medientotalverweigerer. #c
Wenn Du das, was der DAFV (und auch seine Vorgängerinstitutionen VdSF, bzw. mit leichten positiven Abstrichen auch der DAV) seit Jahren abgeliefert hat, als "Bemühungen" wertest, dann kann ich nur an die typische Floskel aus Arbeitszeugnissen verweisen. Wenn es da heißt, er/sie war fleißig bemüht, weiß auch jeder Personalchef, was davon zu halten ist. 

Was ist denn aus dem Argument der Vereinheitlichung geworden, mit dem sich so mancher (DAV)-Landesverbandspräsident hat blenden lassen, um sich und seine Vereine mit Haut und Haar an die alten VdSF-Strukturen auszuliefern? 
Das "einheitliche Auftreten" geht jetzt soweit, dass dieses untragbare Konfusionschaoskonstrukt names DAFV sich nicht zu schade ist, seine eigenen (Noch-)Mitglieder bewusst, gezielt und öffentlich zu hintergehen, weil sie es wagen, statt im Sinne des "einheitlichen Auftretens" gegen die Interessen der Angler und des Angelns in Deutschland -wie vom BV vorgelebt und stur durchexerziert- lieber einen eigenen, erfolgversprechenden und die eigenen Angler mitnehmenden Weg zu gehen.
Wie blind muss man sein, um das nicht sehen zu können oder zu wollen???#q


----------



## Deep Down (20. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Der Angelklaus schrieb:


> .......Wenn hier nicht starker Widerspruch von Anglerverbänden auch auf Bundeseben geltend gemacht wird,....



Das ist doch aber sogar ausdrücklich von hier aus erwünscht. 

Das bisherige Unterlassen der hier kritisierten Verbände, allen voran dem DAFV, stellt weder einen starken noch überhaupt einen Widerspruch dar.
Allein die Existenz eines Bundesverbandes reicht eben nicht aus. Man muss so eine Funktion auch mit entsprechendem Leben füllen. 

Also, solche Institutionen nützen uns Anglern daher gar nichts, sondern stehen dem von Dir Eingefordertem sogar massiv im Wege. 

Wenn er den Präsi eines hier kritisierten LV ist, dann wundert es mich doch aufgrund dieser Erkenntnis, dass nicht entsprechend durch "starken Widerspruch" im Interesse der Angler gehandelt wird/wurde.
Der Erkenntnis müssen Taten folgen. Das setzt aber auch den grundsätzlichen Willen und ein fachkundiges Bemühen zur Erreichung dieses Zieles voraus. 
Nichts von alle dem ist auch nur im Ansatz erkennbar.

Nicht das es in Gestalt des nds. LSFV einen Landesverband gibt, der nicht in herausragender Weise zeigt, wie man sich durch starken Widerspruch für die Interessen seiner Mitglieder und Angler einsetzt.


----------



## Darket (20. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Ich bin kein Insider, aber nach meinem Eindruck hier in Berlin ist der hier ja noch existierende DAV dem der hier angesprochene Mensch ja offensichtlich in leitender Funktion angehört ganz wunderbar inaktiv. Der oft zurecht gescholtene VDSF wirkt da aus meiner gänzlich subjektiven Sicht deutlich aktiver, was aber eventuell dem jungen und Recht rührigen Vizepräsidenten des VDSF geschuldet ist. Grade hier im Osten sind zwar so ziemlich alle Angler (ich auch) formal Mitglied, was aber hauptsächlich daran liegt, dass die Stadtspree halt ein DAV-Gewässer ist. Formal heißt dann halt Mitglied in einem Pseudoverein des örtlichen Angelladens. Wirklich präsent ist der DAV fûr Ottonormalangler nicht. Eventuell mag ja sogar etwas dran sein daran, dass die Verbände insgesamt und auch der Berliner Landesverband im speziellen wirklich Dinge leisten. Das Problem ist allerdings, dass dann kein Angler mit dem ich je gesprochen habe davon weiß. Die Homepage (auf dem technischen Niveau des letzten Jahrhunderts)  hält sich mit diesbezüglichen  Informationen jenseits von Informationen in eigener Sache oder auch nur der Kundgabe von eigenen Positionen vorsichtig formuliert arg zurück. So eine Info wie dass das DAV-Gewässer Rummelsburger See so enorm mit Quecksilber verseucht ist, dass von einem Verzehr von dort gefangenen Fischen stark abgeraten wird (für viele Berliner Angler eines DER Zandergewässer) und in dem die zuständige Behörde jetzt verzweifelt versucht die Kontamination einzudämmen, habe ich von meinem Tackledealer bekommen. Der. DAV schweigt sich da in der Öffentlichkeit aus. Da kann man schon mal resignieren. Wenn man als Verband mit der Berichterstattung hier nicht zufrieden ist, kann ich das durchaus nachvollziehen. Dann besteht aber doch die Möglichkeit diese Kritik geradezurücken. Entweder hier, diese Möglichkeit besteht ja ausdrücklich, oder aber auch über eigene Kanäle. Wenn aber von Verbandsseite konsequent geschwiegen und generell darauf verzichtet wird, sich öffentlich zu positionieren, dann fragen wir Angler uns schon was da eigentlich passiert und ob es das braucht. Also wenn da so viel passiert wovon wir nichts wissen, dann ganz ernsthaft: Bitte sagt uns das doch einfach und erklärt es anstatt im Elfenbeinturm zu sitzen und darüber zu lamentieren, dass es Kritik gibt. Ich gehe jede Wette, dass die Kritik deutlich an Schärfe verlieren wird, wenn wenigstens ansatzweise Transparenz geschaffen wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Der Angelklaus schrieb:


> Ja Ihr Kritiker (Gegner???) von Anglerverbänden, die hier sich seitenweise zu Wort melden. Macht nur schön weiter so mit Euren Tiraden gegen Bemühungen von Verbänden und deren Funktionsträgern um ein einheitliches Auftreten der deutschen Angerschaft. Damit stärkt Ihr ganz gewiss die Positionen der Anglerinnen und Angler in Deutschland. Das passt toll in die Bestrebungen von staatstragender Seite, von Umweltverbänden und anderen angeblichen bzw. selbsteingebildeten Tier- und Umweltschützern, die am liebsten das Angeln ganz verbieten wollen. Siehe Absichten zur Quotierung von Dorschfängen für die Angelfischerei bzw. Verbot der Angelfischerei in AWZ-Gebieten in Nord- und Ostsee. Wenn hier nicht starker Widerspruch von Anglerverbänden auch auf Bundeseben geltend gemacht wird, besteht die Gefahr, dass so etwas vielleicht auch bald in Naturschutzgebieten im Binnenland greifen wird.
> Sachliche Kritik an der Arbeit von Verbänden ist sicher hilfreich, aber wenn so wie hier vielerorts blanke Ablehnung und Anfeindungen gegenüber den Verbänden, auch dem DAFV, und ihren Funktionsträgern offensichtlich wird, dann arbeitet Ihr auf direktem Wege den Gegnern des Angeln und Fischens in die Hände.



Es ist schon ein starkes Stück, wenn der Präsi des *DAV*?? Berlin hier von einheitlichem Auftreten schreibt. Den DAV gibt es nicht mehr und im Rahmen einer angestrebten Einheit verwundert es doch sehr, dass man in Berlin offensichtlich keinen Schulterschluß zum DAFV haben möchte. Jedenfalls nicht namentlich. Auch auf Ihrer Website ist außer einem Link nichts zu Ihrer Mitgliedschaft im DAFV zu lesen.
Unter "Aktuelles" finden sich zahlreiche Hinweise zu irgendwelchen "Hegefischen" (Hüstel,Hüstel) und in der Fotogalerie Fotos von abgesteckten, numerierten "Hegefischplätzen" sowie von Wiegeaktionen und Preisverleihungen. Boah !!!

Find ich ja im Grunde gut.

Allerdings erschließt es sich mir nicht, wieso man dann nicht mit fliegenden Fahnen gegen die Totengräber im DAFV zu Felde zieht. 

Weiter verwundert es mich, dass auf Ihrer Homepage nicht der kleinste Ansatz zu den Problemen der Angler in Deutschland zu lesen ist. Keinerlei diesbezügliche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Nix, Nada...
Wo bitte ist Ihr Beitrag zur Einheit der Angler in Deutschland und zur Lösung der anstehenden Probleme??

Zu Ihrer Information: Der DAFV und zahlreiche (noch) angeschlossene Landesverbände sind es, die der Angelfischerei in Deutschland langsam aber sicher den Garaus machen.

Möglicherweise glauben Sie wie viele Angler und Verbände, dass man mit ducken und ignorieren bestehende und kommende nachteilige Gestze einfach hinnehmen sollte, weil man ja insgeheim sowieso macht was man will. 
Das hat bisher nicht funtioniert und wird auch weiterhin nicht funktionieren.

Wenn Sie ernsthaft an der Erhaltung der Angelfischerei in Deutschland mit all ihren Facetten interessiert sind, empfehle ich Ihnen die rausgeworfenen Gelder für diesen inkompetenten und nichtsnutzigen Bundesverband für Besatz und Preisgelder aufzusparen, und sich am Beispiel des LSFV Niedersachsen zu orientieren.

Dort, und nur dort, wird wichtige und richtige Arbeit für die Angelfischerei in Deutschland geleistet.

Nach Ihrem bisherigen Auftreten in der Öffentlichkeit und Ihren Zeilen hier im Forum fällt es mir ernsthaft schwer, in Ihnen (wie auch dem Präsidium des DAFV und vieler Landesverbände) einen kompetenten Diskussionspartner zu sehen.


----------



## Deep Down (20. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Das Ei, welches sich Angelklaus selbst in Nest gelegt hat, wird ja von Antwort zu Antwort größer!


----------



## Revilo62 (20. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Ich find schon witzig von einer einheitlichen Vertretung der Anglerschaft in D zu schreiben und es nicht einmal regional hinzukriegen.
In den meisten BL gibt es Landesverbände, egal wie deren Status derzeit ist, ob Mitglied im DAFV oder gekündigt oder auf der Kippe, Berlin macht da mal wieder eine Ausnahme, es gibt immer noch den DAV und den VDSF , soviel zur Einheit

lächerlich 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

So, nu durfte jeder mal, hier mal wieder die Erinnerung ans eigentliche Thema (weiteres Offtopic verschwindet im Orkus...)..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April
> 
> *DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV direkt an Vereinsvorsitzende
> Dreht Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan nun komplett ab?​*
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (21. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Na ja, Thomas,
so Off Topic finde ich es nicht, wenn ein LV-Präsi, der maßgeblich mit zu verantworten hat, dass es diesen abdrehenden DAFV überhaupt geben musste, sich jetzt hier die Schelte von der Basis abholt. Hier geht es ja um eines der vielen Dinge, die sich der DAFV rausnimmt und die -so der allgemeine Tenor hier- nicht nur schlechter Stil sondern ein weiterer Beleg für dessen Unfähigkeit im Umgang mit der Vielzahl aktueller Probleme sind.

Wenn von mitverantwortlicher Stelle die hier geäußerte Kritik als 
"_blanke Ablehnung und Anfeindungen gegenüber den Verbänden, auch dem DAFV, und ihren Funktionsträgern_" 
gebrandmarkt wird, statt auch nur den Versuch zu unternehmen, sich der Sache, den geäußerten Meinungen und dem Thema als solches entgegen zu stellen, dann wird überdeutlich, dass das eigentliche Dilemma, in das uns dieser DAFV hineinmanövriert, genau dort immer noch nicht erkannt wurde, wo als einziges überhaupt in der derzeitigen BV-Struktur die Chance zu konstruktivem Handeln möglich wäre, nämlich genau bei den einzelnen Landesverbänden.
Der Angelklaus meint -und das wird er in seiner Funktion als Präsident eines ehemaligen DAV und jetzigen DAFV-Landesverbandes sicherlich zu beurteilen in der Lage sein-, dass es tatsächlich "Bemühungen von Verbänden und deren Funktionsträgern um ein einheitliches Auftreten der deutschen Angerschaft" gibt und räumt im Weiteren ein, dass "starker Widerspruch von Anglerverbänden auch auf Bundeseben geltend gemacht" werden muss, um weiteren Einschränkungen entgegen zu wirken.
Wir haben ja in den entsprechenden anderen Threads bereits über alles berichtet und darüber diskutiert. Da stellt sich doch sofort die Frage, warum diese Ausführungen jetzt hier im Thread gelandet sind und nicht genau dort.
Und damit schließt sich auch der Kreis zum eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads: Dem Verhalten des DAFV gegenüber den Niedersachsen.
Es bleiben doch nur zwei Interpretationsmöglichkeiten:

Der LV-Präsident eines DAFV-Verbandes hat bis heute nicht erkannt oder bemerkt, dass seitens des BV gar nichts oder viel zu wenig getan wird, und empfindet unsere diesbezüglichen Kritiken insgesamt als ungerechtfertigtes Gemecker von Verbands"gegnern". Dass es hier um ein konkretes Fehlverhalten geht, ist ihm gar nicht bewusst.
Er hat bemerkt, dass dieses so offenkundige Fehlverhalten des DAFV nicht nur hier im AB sondern auch an einigen anderen Stellen negativ aufgefallen ist und versucht nun, gezielt davon abzulenken und uns in die Ecke der "Lügenpresse" zu schieben (Ist ja keine allzu neue Taktik in diesem unseren Lande ).

Fakt ist und bleibt, dass das, was der DAFV da in Niedersachsen abgezogen hat, unwürdig und untragbar ist. Ein LV-Präsi -auch wenn er zu denen gehört, die nach wie vor aus für mich nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen die Fusion für richtig und den DAFV für (handlungs-)fähig hält- sollte sich mal die Frage stellen, ob er es gutgeheißen hätte, wenn dieser DAFV über seinen Kopf hinweg was an seine Mitgliedsvereinsvorsitzenden verfasst hätte, was zudem noch einer in seinem LV mehrheitlich getroffenen Entscheidung entgegen wirkt. 
Dazu hätte er sich hier äußern und entsprechend argumentieren können. Das, was er statt dessen hier geschrieben hat, ist nicht dazu angetan, den Eindruck zu erwecken, man könne auf dieser Ebene mit Kritik konstruktiv umgehen, sondern wirkt leider eher wie das kleine patzige Kind in der "Ich spiel nicht mehr mit euch"-Phase.

Besser hätten wir nicht dokumentieren können, dass und warum es mit diesem DAFV und solchen Landesverbandsfürsten keinen Zweck mehr hat.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Na ja, Thomas,
> so Off Topic finde ich es nicht, wenn ein LV-Präsi, der maßgeblich mit zu verantworten hat, dass es diesen abdrehenden DAFV überhaupt geben musste, sich jetzt hier die Schelte von der Basis abholt. Hier geht es ja um eines der vielen Dinge, die sich der DAFV rausnimmt und die -so der allgemeine Tenor hier- nicht nur schlechter Stil sondern ein weiterer Beleg für dessen Unfähigkeit im Umgang mit der Vielzahl aktueller Probleme sind.



Da bin ich bei Dir! Warum schreibt er denn nichts zu dem Thema? Für mich ist dadurch klar zu erkennen, dass er es begrüßt, wenn der DAFV seine Mitglieder übergeht und die Vereine direkt kontaktiert. Warum zeigt er denn nicht anhand von Beispielen, was sein Verband oder der DAFV für die Angler macht? Nix und nur heiße Luft- wie immer aus den Verbänden.... Der wird vermutlich auch noch im Falle einer Insolvenz des DAFV die Kohle überweisen und den DAFV Pin am Hemdkragen tragen #q


----------



## Ørret (21. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Naja auch wenn ich die Meinung von Angelklaus beim besten Willen nicht teilen kann, finde ich es grundsätzlich gut das er als LV Präsi hier im AB seine Meinung schreibt! Ich glaube kein anderer Präsi würde sich dazu herablassen, sich hier mit dem gemeinen Angler zu unterhalten.
Vielleicht kann er ja mal an Hand von konkreten Beispielen aufzeigen wo der BV denn seiner Meinung nach wirklich was bewegt hätte.

Bis denne...

P.S. War glaub ich jetzt OT hoffe trotzdem das es nicht vom bösen Verbandskritiker in den Orkus gekickt wird#h


----------



## Honeyball (21. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Er und viele andere Funktionäre könnten ja, wenn sie wollten, sich in den jeweiligen Themen äußern.

Aber jetzt genug OffTopic hier#6


----------



## muddyliz (21. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Ørret schrieb:


> Ich glaube kein anderer Präsi würde sich dazu herablassen, sich hier mit dem gemeinen Angler zu unterhalten.


Ich sehe das nicht als Unterhaltung an, sondern als dumpfes Schulmeistertum nach dem Motto: "Ich habe schon viele Lehrplanreformen durchgemacht, aber noch keine mitgemacht."


----------



## kati48268 (21. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Ist hier denn kein Niedersachse, der was von Reaktionen zu dem beknackten Brief sagen kann?


----------



## Ørret (21. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



Ranger schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Posting, ich bin heute und Morgen stark in die Arbeit eingespannt und melde mich am Wochenende dazu...



Wochenende ist um Ranger! Lass hören:q


----------



## GandRalf (21. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Auf unserer Hauptversammlung letzte Woche habe ich nachgefragt.
Der Verbandspräsident war auch da.
Scheinbar ist nicht bei jedem Verein ein Brief aufgelaufen.
Bei der NWA jedenfalls nicht. Die steht aber auch sicher hinter dem Ausstieg!


----------



## hitra59 (23. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*

Hallo bin ein Niedersachse !!!
Habe auch Post von Fau Dr. erhalten. Auf Nachfrage bei der letzten Bezirksversammlung stellte sich heraus, das wohl noch nicht alle Vereinsvorstände diese ominöse Post erhalten hatten. Mein Kommentar zu diesem Brief -  "Ab in den Papierkorb" -fand viel Zustimmung, aber es gab auch einige grimmige vielsagende Blicke. Wir alle wissen, das die damalige Abstimmung zum Austritt nun mal auch Gegenstimmen hatte. 
Woran liegt das ??? Wie überall im Leben gibt es Angler, die sich für alles rund ums Angeln interresieren (auch über die Arbeit des DAFV) und solche, die eben nur angeln wollen. Das betrifft leider auch Vorstände, die ihren Verein einfach nur verwalten. Da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. Wer nichts weiss, hält an alten Strukturen fest und kann seine Mitglieder natürlich auch nicht gut informieren. 
Zu den Adressen der Vereinsvorstände: sind dem DAFV bekannt, da ja jeder Vorstand die "Fischwaid" erhält.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. März 2016)

*AW: DAFV dreht ab: DAFV schreibt unter Umgehung der LV an Vereinsvorsitzende*



hitra59 schrieb:


> Wie überall im Leben gibt es Angler, die sich für alles rund ums Angeln interresieren (auch über die Arbeit des DAFV) und solche, die eben nur angeln wollen. Das betrifft leider auch Vorstände, die ihren Verein einfach nur verwalten.



Die "nur angeln" Fraktion wird irgendwann auch noch begreifen,das der DAFV den Totengräber für eine moderne und Zeitgemässe Ausübung wie auch Aussendarstellung der Angelei darstellt.

Kann aber sein,das die eh nix mehr merken[emoji37]


----------

